# Ocmulgee River Trophy Bow Only Lease



## SWWTV (Jun 17, 2014)

I have 1,000 acres of Bow Hunting land along Ocmulgee River in Twiggs Co. off River Rd. exit 18 Interstate 16. My Land borders Private Land on south Border and Charlene Plantation on east Border. The land has been Trophy managed for 14 years. Rules bow only for Deer, Hog and Turkeys,Ducks Shotgun. Bucks taken must be mounted. No guess between 10/15 and 12/05. Guess may not shoot bucks. 6 members total at 1500.00 message me if Interested


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 17, 2014)

sounds like a good club, if anything happens to my lease I might give you a pm next year.


----------



## Swampwalkr (Jun 18, 2014)

Rules? Pin in or private areas.? Have any aerials of the property? Thanks


----------



## markharden (Jul 2, 2014)

new to coffee county. retired military looking for place to hunt. I a spot is still open let me know.


----------



## firefighter69 (Jul 6, 2014)

can wife hunt with you on your membership?? crossbows allowed or compound and recurve only??


----------



## Cole Henry (Jul 9, 2014)

If I didnt currently have a club I would be all over this.


----------



## Swampwalkr (Jul 12, 2014)

Guess its filled


----------



## akragor (Aug 7, 2015)

Is this lease still available for one hunter?
Thanks
Andy


----------

